# Lawn Maintenance



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

it's not too early to start thinking about who's going to cut the grass this year. i give free quotes on cutting, edging, trimming, and some landscaping. send me a pm if you or your bizness needs a reliable lawn care guy.


----------

